# Central Basin GPS map, Huron to Avon Point



## Freebie

This is the map I made for myself because I couldn't find what I was looking for any place else. It's close enough for hand grenades. I used my Magellan 4000XL, maptech.com, downloaded contour maps, and a bunch of other input. (It has BaitDave's info on it - I gave it to him to give to guys like us.) The upper-right corner has a miles scale on it to give you an idea of miles vs. lat/lon, and shoreline landmarks. The miles are in regular-American miles that we all are familiar with. I'll be happy to add to it, if anyone provides input. Hope this helps. You might want to print one (8.5 x 11, stuff it in your kid's report-page-protector) out every month and mark where you got fish for future reference. Wish I did last year!
Freebie (out of Lorain) ch 79

Note: the most recent map (rev K) is at post #18


----------



## ARGEE

Thanks,thats What Makes This Site So Great Is People Like You.salute>>>>


----------



## Lundy

Thanks Freebie!

That is a great resource for anyone that fishes that area of Erie.

I have stuck this thread to keep it handy for everyone.

Thanks again,
Kim


----------



## GRADY228

Freebie, Great Map!!! I Use It All The Time. I Keep A Few Copies In Different Spots On The Boat. I Took Mine To Staples And Had Them Laminated. They Also Fit In The Bottom Of Maxedouts New Spoon Box For A Good Reference. Thanks Freebie For Going The Extra Mile. You Make Me Proud To Say That A Couple Of Years Ago I Helped You Get The Erie Bug !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruminator

Thanks a lot Freebie.

Good thinking Kim.


----------



## Liquid Therapy

grrr why can i ever open up one of your maps. its driving me nuts. can you help???


----------



## Freebie

I don't know offhand. It's in Adobe PFD format. Maybe your Adobe Reader is a couple of versions earlier than what I used to make it? Anyone having trouble opening it? This is the first one I've heard about. I think the link to Adobe is on this site somewhere, but you can just go to www.adobe.com to download the the latest updates under the support/downloads/readers and choose your operating system. Anybody else got any ideas?


----------



## BIGDAWG

Thanks Freebie, don't go to Erie often but this will help out!!  BD


----------



## [email protected]

Freebie,
I'm looking for info on fishing and water conditions around Vermillion and Lorain.
We make several trips in the fall but it hit or miss on water clearness. If a big blow has the water stired up to much we mark tons of fish but can't catch any. We fish the Polish reefs and the the rock piles off Vermillion with jiggin spoons and have caught 100's in a day. We don't keep any but great to catch. 
We just need a contact to let us know if its ok to come up.
Any help would be greatly appreatied.

Thanks
Thebigmamoo


----------



## Freebie

I'm afraid I'm not much help as a contact for current conditions. I'm just a regular workin' guy like many on here, get out on the weekends when I can. I live about 15 miles inland, so I can't see the lake from my front yard. But if the sky has been clear, this is a great site for current water clarity - it has very recent satellite images for the great lakes - you can see where the 'dirty' water is. I think this is called out someplace else on this site, too.

http://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/modis/

Check the other weather 'sticky' for the one that shows the lake with wave heights superimposed. Also give Dave's Bait in Vermilion a call, they're pretty good on keeping up with conditions. Hope this helps!


----------



## All Eyes

As old man Burns on the Simpsons would say...Eeeeexcellent.


----------



## ShakeDown

UPDATE!

Freebie (via Bait Dave) has proved an updated map including more landmarks. Grab it here > http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=7072

-or-

Scroll up to the top of this thread.

Thanks guys!


----------



## jfniebel

Your page will not open. Can you e-mail me the map.


----------



## dofj

Your page will not open. Can you e-mail me the map.


----------



## Freebie

I noticed the Central Basin GPS map hasn't been updated since 2007, and I finally figured out how to do it myself, so here is the latest. Added more info since then. Hope it helps.


----------



## Bobinstow90

For those smart enough to use it......it will help.

Those younger/moreelectronic guys find/understand the same info on "chips" added to ff/gps units.

It don't matter the method......if ya catch fish.

Good luck....be safe out there.


----------



## alighthouse

It opens right up Freebie, Must be the ver. some of you are using. I have a older computer(5 yrs) xp home. Thanks for the map update.


----------



## Freebie

I heard some chatter about fishing the shipwrecks around Avon Point, so I googled it, and added them to the map. Chart at bottom-right, letter locations on the map. If anyone knows other spots, let me know.


----------



## jshbuckeye

any chance of getting one of those posted for the Islands? they look pretty handy


----------



## Trophy catcher

Thanks for the information and the map.


----------



## eyebanger

Great looking map good jop+
Is their anywhere I can down load a lat and long map for the eastern centralm basin?
Thanks in advance.
Jeff


----------



## Freebie

Jeff, I wish I could help, but I don't have anything like that. I fish the Lorain area. Thanks for the kind words, though.


----------



## COmmodore 64

eyebanger said:


> Great looking map good jop+
> Is their anywhere I can down load a lat and long map for the eastern centralm basin?
> Thanks in advance.
> Jeff


I'll hook you up if you can't find what you need here: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=50972


----------



## Brian Donelon

Great looking map!


----------



## Fish Commish

Another Good Map of Sandbar / Lorain area from NOAA is found at:

http://www.ngdc.noaa.gov/mgg/greatlakes/lakeerie_cdrom/images/a3.jpg

I print this map out as big as my printer allows and use a ruler to determine latitude and longitude of features I want to fish. Got two tickets at 33N and 19W on Friday 7-13-12. Thanks sharing the OGF map!


----------



## fishinator

Great maps freebie thanks for your dedication to the sport and the sportsmen!


----------



## spectrum

thanks freebie this should help out on my 1st walleye trip in 10 years


----------



## Doboy

There's quite a few wrecks around Cleveland Harbor, and Canada has us beat for sure! 
'Click' on the wreck the L&L, heading and distance will appear.
It would be fun to anchor on one, and see what's down there!


I hope the right page comes up,,, you may need to Download Google Earth.

http://www.nauticalcharts.noaa.gov/hsd/AWOIS_download.html


----------



## bluepike

Several years ago a friend dove a wreck of Cleveland. He said it was very flat, though he did find a shoe with foot bones inside. He carefully placed it where he found it. End of dive!


----------



## Cashregisterface

Nice map. Good info


15 ft smokercraft 40 horses. Minnkota 55 powerdrive. Steering wheel and all the extras


----------



## cheddarthief

A little tip: I like to take my PDF and JPG files and load them on an SD card then view them on my Touch 12 unit. I did this with my Precision Trolling book as well. No papers to blow away or laminate and it's always easily within reach. I even scanned my PT book so that I could see 4 pages at the same time then named the file names to indicate what is on the pages like (RapalaDHJ_ShadRaps, etc). This makes finding your information super quick. I'll be adding these maps to the chip for sure.

Thanks guys.


----------



## chriscs

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## yartrek

thanks for sharing!!


----------

